# My betta has cotton wool disease. what do I do?



## ianandmarina (Jan 31, 2010)

I bought a crowntail two days ago and he appears to have cotton wool disease. He has white fuzz growing around his mouth and gills and he is acting very strange. He looked like he was having a hard time breathing and was lying on the bottom of the tank. I have been reading about how to treat him and I'm not sure what to do because I had another betta die after being treated with medication so I'm hesitant to treat him. I put him in a smaller 1 gallon bowl that I have treated with water conditioner, 1/2 tsp aquarium salt, and I am keeping it at about 78 degrees. He seems to breath easier now but I'm not sure what to do from here. Can anyone help?


----------



## truthequalslies (Jan 21, 2010)

well the aquarium salt and constant water changes should cure him but if it gets really bad the i would get him some melafix


----------

